
Show HN: Toolkit for Mobile App Makers - slyyls84
http://www.vuzers.com
======
slyyls84
Hi Hackers! Here's my project's explanation:

As a Mobile App Product Manager, I spend a lots of time on time-consuming
management tasks in order to launch and manage my apps on the App Store and
Google Play: designing screenshots, monitoring reviews, collecting feedback
etc.

So for my own mobile apps I was looking for an all-in-one solution with a set
of tools that would execute those tasks quickly. What I found were various
separate tools.

So with a friend, we decided to build a toolkit that includes an in-app
satisfaction meter and a feedback survey builder.

Then we heard of Launchkit. Launchkit was a fantastic suite of useful tools
for mobile app creators made by a brilliant team: Brenden Mulligan and Taylor
Hughes. And, as often with a great team and a great product, the inevitable
happened. They have been acquired by Google and Launchkit has been
discontinued. However, the team open-sourced the code.

After reviewing their tools it made sense for us to take Launchkit’s code over
and add it to our existing tools.

The toolkit features 6 tools: a preview builder to generate App Store and
Google Play screenshots, a landing page builder to create a website to promote
your app, a review tracker to monitor all your reviews, a satisfaction meter
to measure your user satisfaction, a feedback survey builder to collect in-app
feedback, a power user tracker to identify your most loyal users.

TOOLS USED

We used Python, Nodejs for back end, Angular for the front, Swift and Java for
SDKs.

BETA

The Beta will be released on the 1st of March. At that point we will start to
invite users that signed up for early access based on the order in the queue.

In the meantime we look forward to feedback / questions

Thanks! Sylvain

